# Hotel rooms by the hour Birmingham/Westmidlands



## kristy_666 (Jul 6, 2014)

Long story short, I need a Hotel that is either charged by the hour or is a self service type place where you pay with a card at the door ie no staff.

I'm erm meeting a lady friend and it's not really possible to meet at either of our houses and we can only see each other for a few hours during the day, anyone know of any.

Oh and don't say just use your car, it's getting boring now, we need more space


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Am sure a lot of us would be greatful to join, ouh I mean help :001_tt2: :devil2: :rolleye:


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

lol are you both married or something?


----------



## kristy_666 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes said:


> lol are you both married or something?


What do you think lol :whistling:


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

kristy_666 said:


> What do you think lol :whistling:


I hope not.


----------



## kristy_666 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes said:


> I hope not.


Why's that


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

kristy_666 said:


> Why's that


lol are you really asking me why I hope you and that woman are not cheating on your partners?


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes said:


> lol are you really asking me why I hope you and that woman are not cheating on your partners?


I second this

Why be unfaithful? Leave


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Grow a pair and leave.

Or just book a hotel for a day and don't stay the entire day...****ing genius I am!


----------



## kristy_666 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes said:


> lol are you really asking me why I hope you and that woman are not cheating on your partners?


Your funny, are you presuming that both our married lives are all fine and dandy and not on the brink of destruction, that her husband doesn't cheat on him, that my wife doesn't

actually wtf, why am I explaining myself lol

carry on lads, I'll look back here a few times but won't be replying to you lol


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

kristy_666 said:


> Your funny, are you presuming that both our married lives are all fine and dandy and not on the brink of destruction, that her husband doesn't cheat on him, that my wife doesn't
> 
> actually wtf, why am I explaining myself lol
> 
> carry on lads, I'll look back here a few times but won't be replying to you lol


Gutted, our quick fire wit and sarcasm will go without response, that's the most hurtful thing you can do.

Other than **** another woman behind your wife's back.

Word!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

kristy_666 said:


> Your funny, are you presuming that both our married lives are all fine and dandy and not on the brink of destruction, that her husband doesn't cheat on him, that my wife doesn't
> 
> actually wtf, why am I explaining myself lol
> 
> carry on lads, I'll look back here a few times but won't be replying to you lol


Christopher is that you?

Does Helen know?


----------



## kristy_666 (Jul 6, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Grow a pair and leave.
> 
> Or just book a hotel for a day and don't stay the entire day...****ing genius I am!


lol just one more then genius, seeing as we have from ten till one find me a regular hotel that you can book into at ten in the morning


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

kristy_666 said:


> lol just one more then genius, seeing as we have from ten till one find me a regular hotel that you can book into at ten in the morning


"*carry on lads, I'll look back here a few times but won't be replying to you lol*"

Be a man of your word and don't comment on this forum again.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

kristy_666 said:


> lol just one more then genius, seeing as we have from ten till one find me a regular hotel that you can book into at ten in the morning


Do your own dirty work Chris.

Cheers Shaun.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

kristy_666 said:


> lol just one more then genius, seeing as we have from ten till one find me a regular hotel that you can book into at ten in the morning


Does the hotel need to be in the B30 area or is that too close to home bro?...


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Omg, i thought kristy666 is a womam  and she wants to have a just jiggle with another ladie... How naive I was lol

Damn it


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

You can **** at mine aslong as

I can watch

And your not bigger than me


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sauliuhas said:


> Omg, i thought kristy666 is a womam  and she wants to have a just jiggle with another ladie... How naive I was lol
> 
> Damn it


And me. I'm reading this baffled to fvck lol.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

OP gormless cvnt. Can't stand people who fk about behind their other halfs back. Have the decency to tell the person you no longer love them and let me go to find someone who actually deserves them.

If she is also married and willing to fk another bloke in a m hotel room behind her husbands back, that says alot about her tbh.

Just remember how many more men is she fking in the day while your not around. She'll do to you with others, what she does with you. If you honesty think she won't then pal your a dumb fk.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

kristy_666 said:


> lol just one more then genius, seeing as we have from ten till one find me a regular hotel that you can book into at ten in the morning


Fcuk off and find it yourself.

Or maybe ask your wife, I'm sure she knows of a few.

@Verno @Heavyassweights - you'll like this thread.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Chris, you don't have to spin the old "I'm married" and me and a "lady friend" line. We won't think your any less butch because of your new relationship with Steve.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

kristy_666 said:


> lol just one more then genius, seeing as we have from ten till one find me a regular hotel that you can book into at ten in the morning


Come on, did I find the right guy, Christopher, married to Helen, living in B30...


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

DappaDonDave said:


> Come on, did I find the right guy, Christopher, married to Helen, living in B30...


Can you imagine his face if you were right... :lol:


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

How about the Odeon Multiplex at the end of Broadway?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Whatever you do don't stay at the Birmingham Best Inn, it must seriously be the worst hotel in the country. I stayed there once, couldn't believe they are allowed to continue doing business.

Birmingham Best Inn Hotel (Oldbury, West Midlands) - Hotel Reviews - TripAdvisor


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

sauliuhas said:


> Omg, i thought kristy666 is a womam  and she wants to have a just jiggle with another ladie... How naive I was lol
> 
> Damn it


I thought this too  haha


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Verno said:


> Chris, you don't have to spin the old "I'm married" and me and a "lady friend" line. We won't think your any less butch because of your new relationship with Steve.


You picked that up too?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Verno said:


> Chris, you don't have to spin the old "I'm married" and me and a "lady friend" line. We won't think your any less butch because of your new relationship with Steve.


You picked that up too?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey scumbag...look fwd to the day u have no home ur children hate u and u can't see them anymore and are skint for the next 20yrs coz with a bit of luck that's what u Got coming. Just tell the wife u don't wanna be with her anymore and get ur dirty 2 bob bint to do the same and just be with each other...there could be a really nice guy waiting for ur mrs if u don't want her.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Skye666 said:


> Hey scumbag...look fwd to the day u have no home ur children hate u and u can't see them anymore and are skint for the next 20yrs coz with a bit of luck that's what u Got coming. Just tell the wife u don't wanna be with her anymore and get ur dirty 2 bob bint to do the same and just be with each other...there could be a really nice guy waiting for ur mrs if u don't want her.


Stand back, lads. I think she's got this one. :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

kristy_666 said:


> Your funny, are you presuming that both our married lives are all fine and dandy and not on the brink of destruction, *that her husband doesn't cheat on him*, that my wife doesn't
> 
> actually wtf, why am I explaining myself lol
> 
> carry on lads, I'll look back here a few times but won't be replying to you lol


spanner in the works there mate, is your lover male or female?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Hey scumbag...look fwd to the day u have no home ur children hate u and u can't see them anymore and are skint for the next 20yrs coz with a bit of luck that's what u Got coming. Just tell the wife u don't wanna be with her anymore and get ur dirty 2 bob bint to do the same and just be with each other...there could be a really nice guy waiting for ur mrs if u don't want her.


Could you be a bit less subtle, not sure your message came across clearly.

I still want to know if the internetz pointed me at the right guy!!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

True story, many years back, I was at Mcdonalds in the car park casually enjoying a big mac (IIFYM - don't be jelly) two cars pull up and park next to each other in the corner of the car park. It was early evening, the light was fading, some strumpy looking bird gets out of her car and gets into this fellas land rover discovery. In about 2 mins this discovery is rocking like fvck, there are still a few young kids coming in and out of the restaurant jovially enjoying their happy meals, so I deem this behaviour inappropriate, blatantly obvious that they're both having extra marital affairs.

So I do what any law abiding citizen with any hint of morality would do. After furiously knocking one out I ring the local police and report them for indecent exposure. I drove off a short while later and never did find out what happened.

But the moral of the story is, don't admit to cheating on a public forum, as some people still have morals and believe in wedding vows.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> True story, many years back, I was at Mcdonalds in the car park casually enjoying a big mac (IIFYM - don't be jelly) two cars pull up and park next to each other in the corner of the car park. It was early evening, the light was fading, some strumpy looking bird gets out of her car and gets into this fellas land rover discovery. In about 2 mins this discovery is rocking like fvck, there are still a few young kids coming in and out of the restaurant jovially enjoying their happy meals, so I deem this behaviour inappropriate, blatantly obvious that they're both having extra marital affairs.
> 
> So I do what any law abiding citizen with any hint of morality would do. After furiously knocking one out I ring the local police and report them for indecent exposure. I drove off a short while later and never did find out what happened.
> 
> But the moral of the story is, don't admit to cheating on a public forum, as some people still have morals and believe in wedding vows.


And potentially opening a Twitter account with the same user name but have a screen name as your full name, gives nosey cvnts the opportunity to 192.com your ass and find a bit of info about you for free.

Then someone could potentially Facebook your missus (or you) and drop this **** wide open. However it could also ruin an innocent persons life.

Which is why, kristy_666 needs to confirmed he is who I think he is lol

P.s.

Skye666, kristy_666, just putting that out there...clearly got the same surnames...666


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> And potentially opening a Twitter account with the same user name but have a screen name as your full name, gives nosey cvnts the opportunity to 192.com your ass and find a bit of info about you for free.
> 
> Then someone could potentially Facebook your missus (or you) and drop this **** wide open. However it could also ruin an innocent persons life.
> 
> ...


Lol..my 666 ass does not cheat!!


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Comes on forum acting a big lad because he's cheating on his missus, funny part is, bet his mistress is a right fat heffer and that's the real reason he can't be seen because of the embarrassment of banging her! @kristy_666 grow a pair, do the right thing and stop been a little [email protected]!


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Chris. I am the official UKM detective.

If you do not explain to your wife and post proof, I will tell her myself (have found yours and her facebook, address etc).

You have until midday. @kristy_666


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Jalex said:


> Chris. I am the official UKM detective.
> 
> If you do not explain to your wife and post proof, I will tell her myself (have found yours and her facebook, address etc).
> 
> You have until midday. @kristy_666


And Send betty a £1000.

You have until midday.


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

Whoops

Although we don't know the situation he and his sex-friend are in. They could both be in abusive relationships and needing an escape? Or they could just be simple ****holes.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Unusual surname you've got there Chris. Tell your Mrs before someone from UKM does, there's a good lad.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

#93 said:


> Whoops
> 
> Although we don't know the situation he and his sex-friend are in. They could both be in abusive relationships and needing an escape? Or they could just be simple ****holes.


Mate there aint no excuse to CHEAT on your partner, no excuse what so ever, abusive, sexless, whatever, if you aint happy GET OUT!! Simples


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

This is better than an episode of Jeremy kyle haha:lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Chris. I am the official UKM detective.
> 
> If you do not explain to your wife and post proof, I will tell her myself (have found yours and her facebook, address etc).
> 
> You have until midday. @kristy_666


Name and Shame I say


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> And potentially *opening a Twitter account with the same user name but have a screen name as your full name*, gives nosey cvnts the opportunity to 192.com your ass and find a bit of info about you for free.
> 
> Then someone could potentially Facebook your missus (or you) and drop this **** wide open. However it could also ruin an innocent persons life.
> 
> Which is why, kristy_666 needs to confirmed he is who I think he is lol


Haha rookie mistake

If it is @kristy_666 I don't know why he's on UK-M. Looks like he's never touched a weight in his life


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

ajguy1243 said:


> Name and Shame I say


I imagine I would get banned for posting their full personal details, unfortunately.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

So this is going well...........

....bet the woman/other woman would be delighted to know the budding affair has been splashed all over the internet as well.

Note to self: renew popcorn subscription.

*gets comfy*


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Lol you guys are a proper bunch of cvnts.

Love it.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

ajguy1243 said:


> Name and Shame I say


Youve only got to google his username and its all there for you mate......... rooky mistake.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Just how bad of a crime is extortion again?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha this thread is brilliant, whois going to message him on FB and print screen it?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

b0t13 said:


> Haha this thread is brilliant, whois going to message him on FB and print screen it?


I'm happy to. I couldn't give a fcuk.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

kristy_666 said:


> Your funny, are you presuming that both our married lives are all fine and dandy and not on the brink of destruction,* that her husband doesn't cheat on him*, that my wife doesn't
> 
> actually wtf, why am I explaining myself lol
> 
> carry on lads, I'll look back here a few times but won't be replying to you lol


That her husband doesn't cheat on *him*?

freudian slip?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

This dudes Facebook will soon have more hits than the Pacquiao vs Mayweather fight.


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

The power of the tinterweb !


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Jalex said:


> I imagine I would get banned for posting their full personal details, unfortunately.


just so i'm sure I've got the right guy would it be Mr s*w*ll?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> just so i'm sure I've got the right guy would it be Mr s*w*ll?


That's who I came up with on Twitter


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

When social media goes bad.........

Forum mates from hell........

There's a raft of reality tv in this. Or a coronation st story line.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

What happens if you guys have got the wrong guy and you just tell the wrong woman that her husband is cheating on her?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

BettySwallocks said:


> just so i'm sure I've got the right guy would it be Mr Christopher Sewell?


Fixed. :thumb:

See you guys in a week.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

kuju said:


> When social media goes bad.........
> 
> Forum mates from hell........
> 
> There's a raft of reality tv in this. Or a coronation st story line.


You not watched catfish then?


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

so it's after 10, guessing he'll be throwing his marriage away porking some rent boy behind a mcdonalds or he's bricking it about uk-m's inquisition lol


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

DappaDonDave said:


> You not watched catfish then?


Nope - but now i've done some googling I may well have to!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..my 666 ass does not cheat!!


Does your mouth though?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

richardrahl said:


> Fixed. :thumb:
> 
> See you guys in a week.


You might as well go the whole nine yards and post up a Facebook pic of him and the missus while you're at it.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Boom. Message sent!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

The Lifter said:


> You might as well go the whole nine yards and post up a Facebook pic of him and the missus while you're at it.


I only had a few seconds to search, so didn't see a pic. Will have a look later.

I'm calling first smash on her if she's fit though. She'll need somebody to comfort her soon... :devil2:


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes said:


> What happens if you guys have got the wrong guy and you just tell the wrong woman that her husband is cheating on her?


I seem to recall the last UKM inquisition didnt go to well. Darragh Hayes got nailed but it turned out he was more in the right than wrong.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/283912-darragh-hayes-gym-scam.html?highlight=darragh


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Boom. Message sent!


Sneeky sneeky


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

what are the odds of there being 2 people with the same username who live in birmingham though?

the best part is that if you google the username, the UK-M post title appears just under his twitter page lol.

hands up if you know a decent divorce lawyer?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

nitricdave said:


> I seem to recall the last UKM inquisition didnt go to well. Darragh Hayes got nailed but it turned out he was more in the right than wrong.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/283912-darragh-hayes-gym-scam.html?highlight=darragh


Cliffs of thread?


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes said:


> Cliffs of thread?


Last post about summed it up. A pose on UKm rammed the guys facebook page with insults and fictious complaints lowered his approval rating from 5 to 3.5 and it turns out the OP wasnt being entirely clear..


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

nitricdave said:


> I seem to recall the last UKM inquisition didnt go to well. Darragh Hayes got nailed but it turned out he was more in the right than wrong.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/283912-darragh-hayes-gym-scam.html?highlight=darragh


You don't stand a chance with speaking reason... remember everything people say on the internet is true and people just love a chance to act all self righteous :whistling:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Guys c'mon I am was trying to do some work here, now I am hooked!! h34r:


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

One of the potential wife's friends on facebook is a counter intelligence agent at MI5... inb4 OP is found zipped inside a gym bag in a bathtub


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Arliquin said:


> One of the potential wife's friends on facebook is a counter intelligence agent at MI5... inb4 OP is found zipped inside a gym bag in a bathtub


With a suicide note.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Arliquin said:


> Haha rookie mistake
> 
> If it is @kristy_666 I don't know why he's on UK-M. Looks like he's never touched a weight in his life


Odd that he works within the health, well being and fitness industry though, or so says his LinkedIn.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Man Like What said:


> Odd that he works within the health, well being and fitness industry though, or so says his LinkedIn.


I don't use LinkedIn as its shows you who is looking at you lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Does your mouth though?


Not when dieting..nope


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> I don't use LinkedIn as its shows you who is looking at you lol


Are you DappaDonDave on twitter?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Can someone fill me in....im lost...do y'all kno the person? Why looking at his fb etc...thats a bit naughty isnt it even though hes a scumbag...still lol


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Can someone fill me in....im lost...do y'all kno the person? Why looking at his fb etc...thats a bit naughty isnt it even though hes a scumbag...still lol


Shall we get a hotel room id say for at least a couple of hours? We could play scrabble?? Or hide the...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Arliquin said:


> Are you DappaDonDave on twitter?


Dave the rimmer?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> I don't use LinkedIn as its shows you who is looking at you lol


Thanks Dave

You can turn this off  then no one knows

Cheers Shaun


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Dave the rimmer?


That'll be me you lovely bunch of cvnts.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Shall we get a hotel room id say for at least a couple of hours? We could play scrabble?? Or hide the...


Lol no sod off chicken face.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

hire it for the night you cheapskate....


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

lol this is fun, I now know how i'm going to waste the rest of my day at work... unmasking people on here. reps if you can suss out who I am.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Arliquin said:


> Are you DappaDonDave on twitter?


Was my account about 4 years ago...now I'm the one shouting about bespoke supplements a lot


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> lol this is fun, I now know how i'm going to waste the rest of my day at work... unmasking people on here. reps if you can suss out who I am.


looking a bit different to your profile pic mate


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> lol this is fun, I now know how i'm going to waste the rest of my day at work... unmasking people on here. reps if you can suss out who I am.


Dad?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

If you want another trick, save a pic of someone and then drag and drop it into google image search. It'll go find the pic...


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> lol this is fun, I now know how i'm going to waste the rest of my day at work... unmasking people on here. reps if you can suss out who I am.


I'm dying

Drag Queen has 'Betty Swallocks' over benefit fraud | Latest News | Breaking UK News & World News Headlines | Daily Star


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Arliquin said:


> I'm dying
> 
> Drag Queen has 'Betty Swallocks' over benefit fraud | Latest News | Breaking UK News & World News Headlines | Daily Star


lmao, not me... i swear your honour.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> I don't use LinkedIn as its shows you who is looking at you lol


A Google search come up as it's not private...got my stealth jacket on


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Well fcuk me this one took off lol @richardrahl you still here mate


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Verno said:


> Well fcuk me this one took off lol @richardrahl you still here mate


Just nipped back in, cupcake. Had too much work on to keep up with this. Haha.

@BettySwallocks if that really is you in that pic, then I think we may have had an 'encounter' once... :whistling:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

this thread is gold, it really is.

I found him on twitter but couldnt find see on facebook. what does he look like ?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

richardrahl said:


> Just nipped back in, cupcake. Had too much work on to keep up with this. Haha.
> 
> @BettySwallocks if that really is you in that pic, then I think we may have had an 'encounter' once... :whistling:


It does look like him a little lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Can someone fill me in....im lost...do y'all kno the person? Why looking at his fb etc...thats a bit naughty isnt it even though hes a scumbag...still lol


 @Skye666 asking to be filled in on here, takes on a whole new meaning, I think you got away with it though


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol no sod off chicken face.


Ohh... my loss


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> If you want another trick, save a pic of someone and then drag and drop it into google image search. It'll go find the pic...


the guy i found on facebook has sooty and sweep puppets on each hand and is dressed i think as hulk hogan in his pics, is that the guy.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Arliquin said:


> I'm dying
> 
> Drag Queen has 'Betty Swallocks' over benefit fraud | Latest News | Breaking UK News & World News Headlines | Daily Star


Nice find


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> Just nipped back in, cupcake. Had too much work on to keep up with this. Haha.
> 
> @BettySwallocks if that really is you in that pic, then I think we may have had an 'encounter' once... :whistling:


Whts you too?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Verno said:


> Whts you too?


Oh, you've got to be kidding me!!!? I hope I was before you then. Dread to think what nasties you left behind.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Has the pics question of wife and new bonk piece been asked yet?


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

WTF!!!!

hotel rooms that charge by the hour???? a good idea if your about in a new town and feel like a midday power nap :thumb:


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

icamero1 said:


> WTF!!!!
> 
> hotel rooms that charge by the hour???? a good idea if your about in a new town and feel like a midday power nap :thumb:


or you wana quickly drill someones wife :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> Oh, you've got to be kidding me!!!? I hope I was before you then. Dread to think what nasties you left behind.


You've not got the Gum clinic points card yet then?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Verno said:


> You've not got the Gum clinic points card yet then?


 :lol: :lol:

No, but I'm guessing that you've got almost enough points for a family holiday to the Maldives..? :thumb:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> No, but I'm guessing that you've got almost enough points for a family holiday to the Maldives..? :thumb:


Yup and a free pot of cockles


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Verno said:


> Yup and a free pot of cockles


You should club together with the lass that the OP is smashing. She's bound to have racked up a few. Might even get a round the world trip.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

empzb said:


> Has the pics question of wife and new bonk piece been asked yet?


Better than that. I think a couple of lads actually have pics of his wife from FB. :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

One hour be a waste of money for me, I'd be looking for a 15 minute slot

5 mins to sign in and 5 mins to tidy up and get out, and I would have paid for 3 mins I never used.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow, this guy just lost at life...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> One hour be a waste of money for me, I'd be looking for a 15 minute slot
> 
> 5 mins to sign in and 5 mins to tidy up and get out, and I would have paid for 3 mins I never used.


ha, just reminded me of a time when I had the rice boiling away on the hob, it had 8 minutes left, decided to risk a quicky before it was ready, did the deed. checked my watch. 5 mins to spare before the rice was ready. True story. Ego took quite a hit that day.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> @Skye666 asking to be filled in on here, takes on a whole new meaning, I think you got away with it though


No ken i think its fair to say they kno me by now lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> You should club together with the lass that the OP is smashing. She's bound to have racked up a few. Might even get a round the world trip.


Oooooooo a cruise:lol:


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

richardrahl said:


> Better than that. I think a couple of lads actually have pics of his wife from FB. :thumb:


....and they look so cute together on their facebook wedding photos, such a shame lol...

This has definitely been the most entertaining thread of the year so far!!! :scared: :gun_bandana:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

nellsuk said:


> ....and they look so cute together on their facebook wedding photos, such a shame lol...
> 
> This has definitely been the most entertaining thread of the year so far!!! :scared: :gun_bandana:


Pm me a link. :thumbup1:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Not been active since 2am...he'll have a few emails and notifications to read through I guess...


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> It does look like him a little lol


It looks like him a LOT!!!

Especially from behind...........


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Just how bad of a crime is extortion again?


I'll let you know when they charge me (srs)


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> I'll let you know when they charge me (srs)


you villain you, who've you been extorting?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> you villain you, who've you been extorting?


Last thread like this on a trade forum, so called computer hacktivist "CYBERGIBBONS" called me a peado, ended up with me posting what he thought were private sex pictures of his wife, cvnt called the police on me


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Last thread like this on a trade forum, so called computer hacktivist "CYBERGIBBONS" called me a peado, ended up with me posting what he thought were private sex pictures of his wife, cvnt called the police on me


Jesus Christ saxondale, you have all the luck don't you?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

this the guy i found on facebook, is this him;


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Last thread like this on a trade forum, so called computer hacktivist "CYBERGIBBONS" called me a peado, ended up with me posting what he thought were private sex pictures of his wife, cvnt called the police on me


how is that extortion?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

banzi said:


> how is that extortion?


Pay me £60,000 and I'll tell you


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

saxondale said:


> Last thread like this on a trade forum, so called computer hacktivist "CYBERGIBBONS" called me a peado, ended up with me posting what he thought were private sex pictures of his wife, cvnt called the police on me


Links?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> Pay me £60,000 and I'll tell you


Actullay that isnt extortion either.

If you said "give me £60,000 or i will tell *on* you" it would be.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Pics of wife to decide if cheating is justified needed.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> how is that extortion?


I told him a small donation to charity would remove the images, hes throwing allsorts of claims to plod, admittedly, appealing his mother in laws council tax banding was a bit OTT

bit ironic a cumputer hacker needing police protection


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> *I told him a small donation to charity would remove the images,* hes throwing allsorts of claims to plod, admittedly, appealing his mother in laws council tax banding was a bit OTT
> 
> bit ironic a cumputer hacker needing police protection


Yep, that would do it.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Linderz said:


> Links?


What's the secret? - Inc. Dualcom Security Issues Thread - Ring 1 - The Fire & Security Expert

pictures removed but easy enough to find


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> What's the secret? - Inc. Dualcom Security Issues Thread - Ring 1 - The Fire & Security Expert
> 
> pictures removed but easy enough to find


ffs you went to town on him there :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Im rather worried what you lot would find about me

Srs

Im not a proud man

Im a fckin weirdo

Probably alot of c0ck pics


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

banzi said:


> Actullay that isnt extortion either.
> 
> If you said "give me £60,000 or i will tell *on* you" it would be.


no, thats blackmail surely

extortion is to get money by coercion, more like a nigerian prince email scam?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

seandog69 said:


> no, thats blackmail surely
> 
> extortion is to get money by coercion, more like a nigerian prince email scam?


Extortion is getting money via threats.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

The Lifter said:


> Extortion is getting money via threats.


ok then

@banzi, give me £60,000 and i'll tell you, or *i wont* maybe, you big poopy head, you make weak tea and i'll buy you a puppy then call it names


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> no, thats blackmail surely
> 
> extortion is to get money by coercion, more like a nigerian prince email scam?


You are probably right

Heres the law definition



> the crime of obtaining money or some other thing of value by the abuse of one's office or authority.


So Saxos in the clear.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Just nipped back in, cupcake. Had too much work on to keep up with this. Haha.
> 
> @BettySwallocks if that really is you in that pic, then I think we may have had an 'encounter' once... :whistling:


In a Range Rover at McDonald's?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

OP hasn't logged on since 2 am this morning.... he'll be wondering how the fvck his life has unravelled so quickly until he logs back on lol.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

OP, may I ask a serious & somewhat personal question?

Does this Sexual Liason, involve bummery?

Are you in fact, a budding Chutney Ferret?


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

latblaster said:


> OP, may I ask a serious & somewhat personal question?
> 
> Does this Sexual Liason, involve bummery?
> 
> Are you in fact, a budding Chutney Ferret?


"budding.."


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

You guys scare the sh*t out of me sometimes...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Im rather worried what you lot would find about me
> 
> Srs
> 
> ...


Don't u just think their a lot of sad muppets who have nothing better to do? I do..but there's worse than u on here don't worry pee wee lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Actullay that isnt extortion either.
> 
> If you said "give me £60,000 or i will tell *on* you" it would be.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Its official..... this IS THE BEST THREAD, in the history of threading....and you lot are by far the biggest bunch of sneaky, underhanded, malicious, conniving cvnt-bags.... and i fvcking love you all:thumb:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Its official..... this IS THE BEST THREAD, in the history of threading....and you lot are by far the biggest bunch of sneaky, underhanded, malicious, conniving cvnt-bags.... and i fvcking love you all:thumb:


Don't come on here asking for help on doing the dirty.

Talk all you want about zyzz and IIFYM though...


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Don't come on here asking for help on doing the dirty.
> 
> Talk all you want about zyzz and IIFYM though...


I remember a thread a while back on here about some guy that bought gear off another lad on here and the bloke had stiffed him.... the ukm spies went into action, tracked him down and found his address, his dads phone number and exposed him....wait was that you or betty swallocks? Im glad im on the other side of the world anyways....


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> I remember a thread a while back on here about some guy that bought gear off another lad on here and the bloke had stiffed him.... the ukm spies went into action, tracked him down and found his address, his dads phone number and exposed him....wait was that you or betty swallocks? Im glad im on the other side of the world anyways....


Wasn't me gov'

I remember a thread about a guy who bought some weights but the guy never gave him the weights. That was a great saga, think it ended in success for the UKM massive, after they tracked him down, his wife and his business...we're a good bunch


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Don't u just think their a lot of sad muppets who have nothing better to do? I do..but there's worse than u on here don't worry pee wee lol


They have alot more to do than me so i cant say nothing haha

An im a very good photographer so no peewee each pic has perfect lighting and angles to make it look bigger


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Phil. said:


> In a Range Rover at McDonald's?


Depends who's asking... :whistling:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

@kristy_666

Hopefully you've had a rethink now. It may all be fun and games to you, but try to think about Helen, Oscar and the kids.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

richardrahl said:


> @kristy_666
> 
> Hopefully you've had a rethink now. It may all be fun and games to you, but try to think about Helen, Oscar and the kids.


 :lol:


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

What a clown OP, sounds like you think its big a cool asking a question a only a fanny would ask on a public forum, were you looking for some kind of ego boost from the internet? What a cvnt you seem.

Be a man and be a man, not sneaking about with some rip thats probably had more prikkkks than a pin cusion!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

richardrahl said:


> @kristy_666
> 
> Hopefully you've had a rethink now. It may all be fun and games to you, but try to think about Helen, Oscar and the kids.


Thats how I confirmed my guy was Andrew Tierney of Brentford, London. They try and act all "you'll never prove its me' then give their kids unusual names.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Basically, town centre, crappy hotel called brittania hotel

Right by the bullring and cinema

On the door pay 30 quid, shag away, and off u go


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> @kristy_666
> 
> Hopefully you've had a rethink now. It may all be fun and games to you, but try to think about Helen, Oscar and the kids.


Have you still not been banned yet rich :lol:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

latsius said:


> Basically, town centre, crappy hotel called brittania hotel
> 
> Right by the bullring and cinema
> 
> On the door pay 30 quid, shag away, and off u go


I think we've got this one covered homie...we on it like white on rice.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

The amount of on the day shags iv had at brittania, woosh


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

scumbag



kristy_666 said:


> Your funny, are you presuming that both our married lives are all fine and dandy and not on the brink of destruction, that her husband doesn't cheat on him, that my wife doesn't
> 
> actually wtf, why am I explaining myself lol
> 
> carry on lads, I'll look back here a few times but won't be replying to you lol


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Verno said:


> Have you still not been banned yet rich :lol:


I'm still hanging in there, kid. :thumbup1:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> I'm still hanging in there, kid. :thumbup1:


Good man you stick to your guns :2guns:


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

This thread...


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@kristy_666 bump


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Epic thread! 

General rule of thumb, if you're going to cheat on your wife and fcuk someone else's - do it in your bed or hers. Much cheaper and no witnesses! Oh, and don't tell thousands of people.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

any pics of the bit meat he was trying to pork? Inbox me


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Epic thread!
> 
> General rule of thumb, if you're going to cheat on your wife and fcuk someone else's - do it in your bed or hers. Much cheaper and no witnesses! Oh, and don't tell thousands of people.


Or make it so easy to link all of your social profiles t!t :lol:


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Not seen op for a while. Reckon he's now living in a hotel?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Phil. said:


> Not seen op for a while. Reckon he's now living in a hotel?


Depends on the messages sent to him on FB lol he might be in hiding...


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Fuucking 10/10 thread. OP thought we were gonna be like "oh thats it man go smash her you legend" When in actual fact everyone thinks youre a scum bag and i really hope your wife finds out.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Another disappearance. Strange that... Our lass had a 3hr meeting in Birmingham between 10am-1pm yesterday and I've not heard from her since.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

For what would seem like a forum full of meatheads we all have impeccable morals. This thread was funny.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

DubSelecta said:


> For what would seem like a forum full of meatheads we all have impeccable morals. This thread was funny.


Meatheads that respect their wives


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Been away for a few days, come back to this.

Good shout boys - @richardrahl did she respond to the message you sent?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Been away for a few days, come back to this.
> 
> Good shout boys - @richardrahl did she respond to the message you sent?


I didn't send one, bud. If she'd have looked like some work dodging, benefit grabbing lass or looked like a gold digger, then maybe I would have. She looks like a nice enough lass though, and I didn't have the heart after seeing the pics with the kids etc...

That's not to say that somebody else hasn't though.


----------



## stens1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Where's the big man stud gone, surely he can't still be humping!!


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

stens1 said:


> Where's the big man stud gone, surely he can't still be humping!!


Wife killed him. :2guns:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Phil. said:


> Wife killed him. :2guns:


You'd all feel really bad if you saw that on the news this weekend. Bunch of b4st4rds.

My conscience would be clean though, as I just offered light hearted banter.


----------



## stens1 (Mar 12, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> You'd all feel really bad if you saw that on the news this weekend. Bunch of b4st4rds.
> 
> My conscience would be clean though, as I just offered light hearted banter.


Why we don't know him people die every day who we don't know and don't feel bad.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> You'd all feel really bad if you saw that on the news this weekend. Bunch of b4st4rds.
> 
> My conscience would be clean though, as I just offered light hearted banter.


"Bodybuilders on steroids lead to mans death" - can see it now. also a clean conscience, I'm just here for the lols.

Awaiting his reply. Has he deactivated his Facebook yet? On topic, did anyone ever hear from that guy who was having suicidal thoughts then disappeared?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

stens1 said:


> Why we don't know him people die every day who we don't know and don't feel bad.


It was meant tongue-in-cheek, bud


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Phil. said:


> "Bodybuilders on steroids lead to mans death" - can see it now. also a clean conscience, I'm just here for the lols.
> 
> Awaiting his reply. Has he deactivated his Facebook yet? On topic, did anyone ever hear from that guy who was having suicidal thoughts then disappeared?


The Mail would love blaming it all on the gear. We'd all have 22" guns in the reports too. 

Don't know if he's deactivated, mate. Didn't look at his FB, just his lass'.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> The Mail would love blaming it all on the gear. We'd all have 22" guns in the reports too.
> 
> Don't know if he's deactivated, mate. Didn't look at his FB, just his lass'.


Haha staking her out before she even knows. Did you call dibs? Haha that's brilliant!


----------



## stens1 (Mar 12, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> It was meant tongue-in-cheek, bud


I know just joining in with it, we wouldn't want him dead really...or would we!

Did anyone actually send him a message?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Phil. said:


> Haha staking her out before she even knows. Did you call dibs? Haha that's brilliant!


Stalk? Dibs? I prefer the term 'opportunity taker'.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

stens1 said:


> I know just joining in with it, we wouldn't want him dead really...or would we!
> 
> Did anyone actually send him a message?


 @sneeky_dave said he had. Could have been p1ssing around though...?


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Stalk? Dibs? I prefer the term 'opportunity taker'.


So does @kristy_666


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

stens1 said:


> I know just joining in with it, we wouldn't want him dead really...*or would we!*
> 
> Did anyone actually send him a message?


No.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Epic thread!
> 
> General rule of thumb, if you're going to cheat on your wife and fcuk someone else's - do it in your bed or hers. Much cheaper and no witnesses! Oh, and don't tell thousands of people.


Erm or just dont cheat?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> @sneeky_dave said he had. Could have been p1ssing around though...?


I think he might have.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Fuucking 10/10 thread. OP thought we were gonna be like "oh thats it man go smash her you legend" When in actual fact everyone thinks youre a scum bag and i really hope your wife finds out.


Well usually they would all say that..so was it just someone they don't like? And would u say the same if it was one of the guys on here u do like??


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

stens1 said:


> Where's the big man stud gone, surely he can't still be humping!!


I hope not if he's paid for the room by the hour.

If he's not petrified enough when he sees this thread he'll have a cow when he gets his credit card bill.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Brook877 said:


> I hope not if he's paid for the room by the hour.
> 
> If he's not petrified enough when he sees this thread he'll have a cow when he gets his credit card bill.


He's been on here several times tonight. Well, his account has been accessed anyway.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

richardrahl said:


> He's been on here several times tonight. Well, his account has been accessed anyway.


I don't think I'd dare post if I was in his shoes to be fair,

Eyes open for freshly divorced newbies in the welcome to uk-m forum..


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Well usually they would all say that..so was it just someone they don't like? And would u say the same if it was one of the guys on here u do like??


What? We're suppose to like each other on here. Bunch of cvnts.

You just don't cheat, if you do, don't ask for help from a group of strangers, and don't let someone called Dave stir the pot by finding your Twitter account.

HOWEVER, all I have to say is that @kristy_666 just needs to come on and tell us that he's:

A. Done the right thing, told his wife and they're:

1. Splitting up

2. working it out

Or

B. Christopher Sewell is not him, it's a coincidence a guy has the same Twitter name and lives in the same area and we should stop harassing this innocent dude.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Erm or just dont cheat?


There's 3 sides to every relationship... His side, her side - and the TRUTH!

Agree tho, cheating is cnutish.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Do I agree with the guy cheating? No. Would I spend my time, going out of my way to grass the bloke up to his missus, without knowing the full story. Would I ****.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Well usually they would all say that..so was it just someone they don't like? And would u say the same if it was one of the guys on here u do like??


I think its a ****ish thing to do, not matter who does it.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

No bodies grassed anybody up.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

saxondale said:


> No bodies grassed anybody up.


Ah, all talk then. Never mind.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

whys the OP got a girls name


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Ah, all talk then. Never mind.


But if his wife happens to google his name - lol.


----------



## Iwantmuscles (Apr 18, 2015)

airbnb? its pretty decent.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> whys the OP got a girls name


Got no balls lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> @sneeky_dave said he had. Could have been p1ssing around though...?


I sent his lady the thread URL


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

sneeky_dave said:


> I sent his lady the thread URL


 :lol:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I sent his lady the thread URL


Bit harsh if u have mate. I mean yeah op is a cvnt if he has gone off to cheat but still it don't Warrant a group of strangers ruining people lives.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Bit harsh if u have mate. I mean yeah op is a cvnt if he has gone off to cheat but still it don't Warrant a group of strangers ruining people lives.


but its what we do best.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zasker said:


> but its what we do best.


There's a difference between alot of wind up posts to people on here and bringing someone else in. People's lives past what they write on here is nothing to do with us imo


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Bit harsh if u have mate. I mean yeah op is a cvnt if he has gone off to cheat but still it don't Warrant a group of strangers ruining people lives.


Lesson learnt for all involved I suppose


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Lesson learnt for all involved I suppose


Maybe maybe not. There's loads of threads on here about people cheating and nothing is done. Yes give the op a hard time over it but not his mrs. Op would of been craping himself but his mrs may of gone silly or done something silly maybe


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Bit harsh if u have mate. I mean yeah op is a cvnt if he has gone off to cheat but still it don't Warrant a group of strangers ruining people lives.


Not really. If your bird was cheating on you i'm sure you'd like to be informed.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Bit harsh if u have mate. I mean yeah op is a cvnt if he has gone off to cheat but still it don't Warrant a group of strangers ruining people lives.


He ruined her life when he cheated on her.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Maybe maybe not. There's loads of threads on here about people cheating and nothing is done. Yes give the op a hard time over it but not his mrs. Op would of been craping himself but his mrs may of gone silly or done something silly maybe


Not so many asking for advice on cheating though.

I think the approach we took is down to the first few posts which show morals and the. It's pack mentality and everyone follows what appears to be the most accepted view.

Maybe if we all said, nail her here...or here...or here. He'd still be active on the forum lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> There's a difference between alot of wind up posts to people on here and bringing someone else in. People's lives past what they write on here is nothing to do with us imo


But this is a public forum full of meat heads, junkies, alcoholics, guys suffering from depression, criminals and outright cvnts, so you post something like that you take your chances! :cool2:


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Which is worse? A cheat or a snivelling little tell tale? You decide


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Which is worse? A cheat or a snivelling little tell tale? You decide


A cheat.

If someone was cheating on you, you would want to know.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes said:


> A cheat.
> 
> If someone was cheating on you, you would want to know.


True, but I'd also have no respect for the toady that broke there neck to tell me.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Which is worse? A cheat or a snivelling little tell tale? You decide


There was no snivelling involved. Lots of chuckles and zero fuuks


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

sneeky_dave said:


> There was no snivelling involved. Lots of chuckles and zero fuuks


Good for you mate, my neighbour drives his car without insurance and I'm sure the old fella over the road has a crafty Ciggy behind his wifes back. Will PM you their details so you can rat them out!


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> True, but I'd also have no respect for the toady that broke there neck to tell me.


Why? What's wrong with telling an individual that their partner is cheating?

Your comment doesn't make sense, you agreed that you would like to be informed in the event that your partner chest on you. However, you wouldn't respect the person that told you?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes said:


> Why? What's wrong with telling an individual that their partner is cheating?
> 
> Your comment doesn't make sense, you agreed that you would like to be informed in the event that your partner chest on you. However, you wouldn't respect the person that told you?


lol 'What's wrong with telling an individual that their partner is cheating' . I just wouldn't do it mate. There are people I genuinely dislike, I know a load of **** about them, all sorts of different things, but honestly I wouldn't disclose it. Just not in my nature. It just seems to me like something a child would do, I was probably 7 the last time I 'told on someone'

Think about it, you don't know this man/woman from Adam, so what would you get out of it?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> lol 'What's wrong with telling an individual that their partner is cheating' . I just wouldn't do it mate. There are people I genuinely dislike, I know a load of **** about them, all sorts of different things, but honestly I wouldn't disclose it. Just not in my nature. It just seems to me like something a child would do, I was probably 7 the last time I 'told on someone'
> 
> Think about it, you don't know this man/woman from Adam, so what would you get out of it?


I would find it the morally right thing to do.

You would want to be told if someone was cheating on you and so would I.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> lol 'What's wrong with telling an individual that their partner is cheating' . I just wouldn't do it mate. There are people I genuinely dislike, I know a load of **** about them, all sorts of different things, but honestly I wouldn't disclose it. Just not in my nature. It just seems to me like something a child would do, I was probably 7 the last time I 'told on someone'
> 
> Think about it, you don't know this man/woman from Adam, so *what would you get out of it?*


Why does anything need to be gained for it? He's helped a woman out who is being mugged off and she will be glad that she was informed.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes said:


> I would find it the morally right thing to do.
> 
> You would want to be told if someone was cheating on you and so would I.


Fair enough each to their own.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> Why does anything need to be gained for it? He's helped a woman out who is being mugged off and she will be glad that she was informed.


As above each to their own. I don't get it but hey ho


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> As above each to their own. I don't get it but hey ho


Would you tell one of your mates if you knew their bird was cheating on them?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> Would you tell one of your mates if you knew their bird was cheating on them?


Ha ha. Loaded question. Would I tell one of my mates yes. Would I tell a complete random, no. Make of that what you will.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Ha ha. Loaded question. Would I tell one of my mates yes. Would I tell a complete random, no. Make of that what you will.


Would you ever randomly help a stranger?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> Would you ever randomly help a stranger?


In general. No. If my mate needs £50 I'd give them it, the same if they needed a place to stay, a lift to town or a lend of my cordless drill. The stranger who bumped into me in the que at the chippy doesn't. In my mind there is a difference.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Not really. If your bird was cheating on you i'm sure you'd like to be informed.


Not by random strangers off a forum tho mate


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> But this is a public forum full of meat heads, junkies, alcoholics, guys suffering from depression, criminals and outright cvnts, so you post something like that you take your chances! :cool2:


how DARE you, im no criminal


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> In general. No. If my mate needs £50 I'd give them it, the same if they needed a place to stay, a lift to town or a lend of my cordless drill. The stranger who bumped into me in the que at the chippy doesn't. In my mind there is a difference.


I didn't ask you to lend a hypothetical stranger money or your drill! Point is im sure you've helped a complete stranger at some point, and you concede that you'd tell your mate if their bird was cheating. Therefore you should be able to see why somebody would do this even if you'd wouldn't do the exact same thing yourself.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

double post


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Not by random strangers off a forum tho mate


Lol! so if your bird is cheating on you now, and the only way you could find out was through internet vigilantes, you wouldn't want to know?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Not so many asking for advice on cheating though.
> 
> I think the approach we took is down to the first few posts which show morals and the. It's pack mentality and everyone follows what appears to be the most accepted view.
> 
> Maybe if we all said, nail her here...or here...or here. He'd still be active on the forum lol


It's just my view that I only involve the person. So yeah you all sh1t him up abit your lives ain't affected by what he does. Just call him a cvnt and give him some nasty posts. I don't no them personally wether she knows the truth or not has no affect on me or have a positive effect on my life so I wouldn't go and bring a wife into it.

Maybe I'm wrong about it I dunno. I guess the damage is done maybe?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> I didn't ask you to lend a hypothetical stranger money or your drill! Point is im sure you've helped a complete stranger at some point, and you concede that you'd tell your mate if their bird was cheating. Therefore you should be able to see why somebody would do this even if you'd wouldn't do the exact same thing yourself.


The way I see it, it wouldn't be for me to tell that person if I didn't know them. I agree it's the OPs fault for cheating then posting about it ( reckon he regrets it now mind).


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> how DARE you, im no criminal


Just a cvnt


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> NOT Just a cvnt


fixed xox


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Bit harsh if u have mate. I mean yeah op is a cvnt if he has gone off to cheat but still it don't Warrant a group of strangers ruining people lives.


Not really, if you're wife wa sucking my cokc every day you went to work, and I was pounding her over your kitchen table, leaving your home just before you finish your day so she can clean the cum off her face and welcomed you with a nice big kiss as if nothing's happened.

Would you want to know?

Would you be pi$$ed off if loads of "random strangers" knew but didn't tell you?

It's easy to say what you have when either a) you haven't experienxed IT or B) have never known someone to experience it.

You think not getting involved is taking moral high ground? Well No...informing her of the truth is.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> It's just my view that I only involve the person. So yeah you all sh1t him up abit your lives ain't affected by what he does. Just call him a cvnt and give him some nasty posts. I don't no them personally wether she knows the truth or not has no affect on me or have a positive effect on my life so I wouldn't go and bring a wife into it.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong about it I dunno. I guess the damage is done maybe?


So your reasoning for allowing someone to carry out immoral acts is that it doesn't personally affect you?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Jalex said:


> Not really, if you're wife wa sucking my cokc every day you went to work, and I was pounding her over your kitchen table, leaving your home just before you finish your day so she can clean the cum off her face and welcomed you with a nice big kiss as if nothing's happened.
> 
> Would you want to know?
> 
> ...


I think you can tell the key points for the people preaching you shouldnt get involved or dont think its an issue

1 - They happily or would happily cheat on their wives

2 - Have never been cheated on themselves, so dont know how it feels

3 - have never actually seen what it can do to someone who has been cheated on

If they had, they would happily tell his wife.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

What she doesn't know doesn't hurt her though. Maybe she's they type who prefer to bury their head in the sand over this type of thing? perhaps for the sake of the kids?

Without personally knowing them I don't think it's fair for a bunch of strangers to go informing the victim (I say victim because I agree OP is a cvnt for doing this to her, I don't dispute that one bit) and potentially breaking down a family.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> What she doesn't know doesn't hurt her though. Maybe she's they type who prefer to bury their head in the sand over this type of thing? perhaps for the sake of the kids?
> 
> Without personally knowing them I don't think it's fair for a bunch of strangers to go informing the victim (I say victim because I agree OP is a cvnt for doing this to her, I don't dispute that one bit) and potentially breaking down a family.


So you agree that the OP is behaving immorally?

Would you want to know?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes said:


> So you agree that the OP is behaving immorally?
> 
> Would you want to know?


i think the majority of people would want to know, but its not our place to say.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

zasker said:


> i think the majority of people would want to know, but its not our place to say.


I don't understand.

People want to know, but we shouldn't say?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes said:


> So you agree that the OP is behaving immorally?
> 
> Would you want to know?


yeah course I agree, it goes without saying, and me personally, yeah I probably would like to know, but not from a bunch of strangers on the internet publically airing my dirty laundry for all to see, if you catch my drift.

But just because I'd want to know doesn't necessarily mean she would, like I say, she might be happy to bury her head in the sand for the sake of keeping the family together? She might even be doing the same herself and each of them have the attitude of 'what they don't know doesn't hurt them' I know plenty of folk just like that.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> People want to know, but we shouldn't say?


imo yes...

if someone wants to cheat thats their decision and if their happy to do it fine, but i wouldnt go and tell the person they're cheating on... i dont feel its anybodies business other than the people invovled.

you might see it differently, but thats how i see it.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

zasker said:


> imo yes...
> 
> if someone wants to cheat thats their decision and if their happy to do it fine, but i wouldnt go and tell the person they're cheating on... i dont feel its anybodies business other than the people invovled.
> 
> you might see it differently, but thats how i see it.


 @BettySwallocks

We shall agree to disagree then.

But you're wrong lol


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@kristy_666 come out and play. You was on at 10:05pm yesterday.

Christ, I got rhymes like eminem


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

any pics ?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> any pics ?


Of who?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> any pics ?


i think video evidence would be better


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Not really, if you're wife wa sucking my cokc every day you went to work, and I was pounding her over your kitchen table, leaving your home just before you finish your day so she can clean the cum off her face and welcomed you with a nice big kiss as if nothing's happened.
> 
> Would you want to know?
> 
> ...


There's loads of threads on here about stuff like this or people just being cvnts unless u no of a couple personally I don't think it's our place to rip a family up that has nothing to do with us. As far as we no the op could just be making up this thread thinking everyone would say "yeah go on mate" and all that and he isn't having an affair. If the link to this has been sent and his wife reads it there's a family pulled apart for nothing. What if she has problems and this has tipped her over the edge?

Should of just trolled the fvck out of the op, wound him up some terrible and moved on until the next thread we can all get the pitchforks and torches out for.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Nobodies sent anybody anything Harrison.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> I think you can tell the key points for the people preaching you shouldnt get involved or dont think its an issue
> 
> 1 - They happily or would happily cheat on their wives
> 
> ...


4. They aren't little grasses


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes said:


> So your reasoning for allowing someone to carry out immoral acts is that it doesn't personally affect you?


If you no the family and are friends with them then that different. I've been there got involved and got nowhere lol. What has the poster who sent the link gained from this? As I've just posted what if op is just bullsh1tting? There's loads of cheating threads on here. What if a family has been ripped apart for no reason? I take this as what happens on the forum is just on the forum his wife has nothing to do with us.

Just my view on it. I hope the wife hasn't done anything silly tho, i'd hate to think she had problems and the worse has happend


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Nobodies sent anybody anything Harrison.


Dave said he had sent the link mate. Obviously dunno if this is true that's why I said if he has


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Dave said he had sent the link mate. Obviously dunno if this is true that's why I said if he has


Nah I rang her up mate, she had no idea


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Nah I rang her up mate, she had no idea


I must of messaged the wrong person then


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Nah I rang her up mate, she had no idea


Haha well I bet she does after the call.

"Excuse me did u get a message about your husband cheating on you?"


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes said:


> So your reasoning for allowing someone to carry out immoral acts is that it doesn't personally affect you?


Lol 'immoral acts'. I know it's Sunday but there is far too much preaching going on in this thread. Don't worry though I'm sure the OP will repent for his sins.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Lol 'immoral acts'. I know it's Sunday but there is far too much preaching going on in this thread. Don't worry though I'm sure the OP will repent for his sins.


You don't think it's immoral?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes said:


> You don't think it's immoral?


I don't care mate. He is a user name on a forum. Got more important **** to concern myself with. You and the rest of the UKM justice league feel free to go round and stone the ****er though.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I don't care mate. He is a user name on a forum. Got more important **** to concern myself with. You and the rest of the UKM justice league feel free to go round and stone the ****er though.


lol. You've apparently got more important things told do, however you have continued to post in this thread for days.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I don't care mate. He is a user name on a forum. Got more important **** to concern myself with. You and the rest of the UKM justice league feel free to go round and stone the ****er though.


its a way to procrastinate and keep me away from my uni work


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes said:


> lol. You've apparently got more important things told do, however you have continued to post in this thread for days.


I keep checking in every time I'm sat on the toilet mate. I had a curry last night so I may be posting more than normal.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

had a good lol at this thread.. some interesting little twists and turns

to be honest if I was the wife id want to be told and I wudnt care who told me

as well as being cheated on theres the risk of stds and fuk its not fair on the wee chick being put at risk cause her husband a dirty dog


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> There's loads of threads on here about stuff like this or people just being cvnts unless u no of a couple personally I don't think it's our place to rip a family up that has nothing to do with us. As far as we no the op could just be making up this thread thinking everyone would say "yeah go on mate" and all that and he isn't having an affair. If the link to this has been sent and his wife reads it there's a family pulled apart for nothing. What if she has problems and this has tipped her over the edge?
> 
> Should of just trolled the fvck out of the op, wound him up some terrible and moved on until the next thread we can all get the pitchforks and torches out for.


Say what you want mate.

Wait until this happens to you, or a best friend, or brother.

Pretty sure your opinion will change  but until then, remain an Internet warrior!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Jalex

Tenerife ok, what's the temp there?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Say what you want mate.
> 
> Wait until this happens to you, or a best friend, or brother.
> 
> Pretty sure your opinion will change  but until then, remain an Internet warrior!


Haha I'm far from Internet warrior mate. As I have said in many threads I don't say anything to anyone on here that I wouldn't say to their faces. Everyone has known someone who has been cheated on. If it was as u say it was someone you know personally then of course your right but wouldn't you speak to the bloke first? I would. If they are friends and family you would want to sort it out and help them not rip them apart.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

latblaster said:


> @Jalex
> 
> Tenerife ok, what's the temp there?


Yeah it's nice pal.

Was cloudy this morning but has really cleared up after midday. Around 20-22 but feels hotter when that sun is beating down on you.

Meant to be much better from tomorrow though, clear skies and 24 c + which would be welcome


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

aaaand that's page 19 thank.**** for that I.can stop reading now


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Yeah it's nice pal.
> 
> Was cloudy this morning but has really cleared up after midday. Around 20-22 but feels hotter when that sun is beating down on you.
> 
> Meant to be much better from tomorrow though, clear skies and 24 c + which would be welcome


making the rainy view out of my window look even more fvcking dull... thanks :lol:


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

zasker said:


> making the rainy view out of my window look even more fvcking dull... thanks :lol:


Hehe sorry mate.

Close your eyes and pretend you're here also..!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

did christopher's bird ever email sneeky dave back?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> did christopher's bird ever email sneeky dave back?


No she blocked me


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> No she blocked me


cheeky cow you do her a favour and she goes and does that


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> cheeky cow you do her a favour and she goes and does that


Could of at least give me a nosh ay!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Could of at least give me a nosh ay!


you don't think christopher got to the message first do you?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> had a good lol at this thread.. some interesting little twists and turns
> 
> to be honest if I was the wife id want to be told and I wudnt care who told me
> 
> as well as being cheated on theres the risk of stds and fuk its not fair on the wee chick being put at risk cause her husband a dirty dog


lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

oh er by the way ...does anyone know about hotels that charge by the hour as I really need to plate this horny friend of mine??? WTF!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I reckon it's a prostitute and OP doesn't want 30 odd specimens of spunk and juice over his car seats.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@kristy_666 bump


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Did anyone actually contact his Mrs in the end or just put the frighteners up him?


 None of your business


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

MissMartinez said:


> Did anyone actually contact his Mrs in the end or just put the frighteners up him?


 @sneeky_dave had a word. Didn't get a reply though.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

maybe he/her is just baiting you all and you took it hook line and sinker ,lololz , knowing what you all like !!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fkn cheaters, hate dishonest people. Need to develop some integrity.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Fkn cheaters, hate dishonest people. Need to develop some integrity.


 Or a more stealthy online profile so w**kers can't find you and tell your wife you're unfaithful!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Or a more stealthy online profile so w**kers can't find you and tell your wife you're unfaithful!


 Would have made a bit more sense.....


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

@Swole Clown has a dungeon you can use?


----------

